# What do you do when...



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

a $200 0.5" fish escapes it's Fort Knox acclimation box into a 60g?
Rip the tank apart, of course!
Salty, sweaty and tired, and haven't even begun to clean up the mess...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oooooo what fish? lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

teemee said:


> a $200 0.5" fish escapes it's Fort Knox acclimation box into a 60g?


So I take it this fish was not destined to be in the 60 gallon tank, then?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

but why would you turn your tank upside down when the fish is already acclimatizing there? I'm confused.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Crayon said:


> So I take it this fish was not destined to be in the 60 gallon tank, then?


Nope. I have a Fusion Nuvo 10g that I'm in the process of setting up.
The acclimation box is ~1g so, plenty of room for the monkey to move around...



Bayinaung said:


> oooooo what fish? lol


Lotilia graciliosa. See the pic (not mine).



fesso clown said:


>


I'm too achy to do that right now, but that's kind of how i felt.



Bayinaung said:


> but why would you turn your tank upside down when the fish is already acclimatizing there? I'm confused.


It's destined for another tank that I'm in the process of setting up. You don't come across them very often, so when i did i jumped at the chance and had JT build Fort Knox. Of course, Fort Knox isn't very effective if you leave a door open - i had the lid off and i think it may have jumped. anyway, the lid is back on!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

here is a pic...


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*fort knox*

I had a isolated clown do that, I took a lot of rock out of my tank to net the sucker... Probably not a good option for a 60g

Beautiful fish btw


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the problem with nano fish. I had 3 Griessingeri Goby in the same tank a month ago. One slipped through a breeder in my 20 gallon during a tank overhaul. I transferred two pieces of rubble from the tank to a new qt tank. Yesterday I looked inside and saw my fish in quarantine, plus a teleporting spikefin Goby :/. Must've been in the rubble. Ah well, one in each tank I guess.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Folks! I've said it before and I'll say it again. Get yourselves some micro fishing gear!

It's a form of Japanese fishing and it's meant to catch minnows and other extremely small fish.

The guy was so nice and helpful and quick to reply to emails.

It helped me get a sick line wrasse out of my tank in 20 minutes.

Just remember to take barbs off the hooks.

http://www.tenkarabum.com/micro-fishing-hooks.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Folks! I've said it before and I'll say it again. Get yourselves some micro fishing gear!
> 
> It's a form of Japanese fishing and it's meant to catch minnows and other extremely small fish.
> 
> ...


Interesting...love the testimonial blurb.. Was it about you? 



> For every endeavor, there are those who will ridicule it. Micro fishing is no different. One of the most common jabs directed at a micro fishermen is the suggestion that he should fish in his home aquarium.
> 
> Not long ago I got an email from a guy who had to remove one specific fish from a reef tank and given the structure of the reef, netting was not an option. I suggested the Owner Smallest snelled tanago hooks. He wrote back to say "Well, it worked!!!! It was VERY effective."
> 
> As for the wise guys, the joke's on them.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha! Yup! Probably  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh yeah the white cap goby. they are pretty. that was on your fish list wasn't it?


----------

